# Beaver Creek Access



## mickeyfinn (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out to Beaver Creek this past weekend below Minersville Res. and noticed that the once open-access water through the private property has now been posted. This is not the water immediately below dam but the the part of the creek starting about a mile or so down. Anyone heard why this might of happened?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The carters got pissed off because of the way people treated their land, both slob hunters and fisherman. To bad people just can't respect private property and treat the privilege with some respect :evil:


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I do not know the owners or pretent to understand their motivation, but based on the timing and what I have heard from a few individuals who do claim to know what they are talking about (I'm always a sceptic), the access was removed in response to the Utah Supreme Court's ruling on the Conatser case affirming a public easement on waterways and the legislatures failure to pass a bill reversing/limiting that decision.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

mickeyfinn said:


> Went out to Beaver Creek this past weekend below Minersville Res. and noticed that the once open-access water through the private property has now been posted. This is not the water immediately below dam but the the part of the creek starting about a mile or so down. Anyone heard why this might of happened?


Actually, from what I understand and have been told, this new posting was a result of the huge fight between fishermen and private landowners in regards to recent access disputes in the state. Sadly, the contention on the issue has now made it impossible for the public to access and fish this entire section of stream...a great section that was once open to all fishermen.

This is exactly why fishermen should be working with private landowners and not against them when it comes to access...


----------



## mickeyfinn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info - it's too bad that it came to this point. This may sound strange however in that I'm somewhat relieved to hear that this was the cause and not the more typical disregard and abuse of private property. At least perhaps with some progress on that easement legislation and some serious discussions, this access may once again be available.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I talked to Mr Carter and yes it was the court decision that broke the camels back so to speak. He had the dedicated hunters build access steps over the fence so people could have open access to fish the stream, but the court decision did make him mad and he closed it to all.

He used to charge to allow people to tresspass and he may again if you ask him.


----------



## WillFishforFood (Sep 30, 2009)

Darn! I have wanted to fish Beaver for quite some time and was just finally getting around to it. Is the fishing on this creek still good in the public spots or is it bad now?


----------

